# Just when I thought I was out.....



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

..They pull me back in


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

cambosheff said:


> ..They pulled me back in


What a set up!!! I've just made a grounds tray for an EK..... just saying


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

cambosheff said:


> ..They pulled me back in


A little part of you must be happy that you've been pulled back in


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Until someone buys that ek!


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

From where?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Fantastic  Happy New Kit Day, Cambo


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

cambosheff said:


> From where?


Ebay or have you removed it now


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Was on UB as well.


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Ladies and gentlemen, I give you Poirots replacement @Jony

Is it on there now?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

cambosheff said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I give you Poirots replacement @Jony
> 
> Is it on there now?


Do I detect a note of sarcasm!!


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Me? Noooooooo


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Congratulations on a tidy set up, but the comments after the initial post suggest another change may soon be aired publicly ?.

Jon.


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Nah. There was a potential KvdW Speedster available so I was going to sacrifice the EK43S to make it happen. It fell through and I had no reason to sell it then.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

San Remo? Cafe Racer/Opera


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lee, do you rate the LM? Having had its big brother it must be a step down? certainly is appealing to the eye though and I guess that half the battle. I have been thinking about getting my Nota wrapped a similar colour to match my cream grinder......every time I think I have made the decision, I change my mind again!


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> Lee, do you rate the LM? Having had its big brother it must be a step down? certainly is appealing to the eye though and I guess that half the battle. I have been thinking about getting my Nota wrapped a similar colour to match my cream grinder......every time I think I have made the decision, I change my mind again!


If I'm 100% honest other than manual pre infusion it's no worse. I got to use the latest gs/3 (conical valve one) and to call it a pressure profiling machine is a stretch of the truth. I'd wager only the keenest of pros could repeat a variable profiled shot as it not smooth in changing pressure and you often over shoot. Ultimately you go PI -> boom 9bar paddle to middle for a 3bar tail off as that's easy to hit.

Manual PI is a bonus but it's not a huge step down and I don't think it's a 3k better machine at all.

The LMLM is just a one trick pony, but it seems to do it well (well enough for me, for now that is


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

cambosheff said:


> If I'm 100% honest other than manual pre infusion it's no worse. I got to use the latest gs/3 (conical valve one) and to call it a pressure profiling machine is a stretch of the truth. I'd wager only the keenest of pros could repeat a variable profiled shot as it not smooth in changing pressure and you often over shoot. Ultimately you go PI -> boom 9bar paddle to middle for a 3bar tail off as that's easy to hit.
> 
> Manual PI is a bonus but it's not a huge step down and I don't think it's a 3k better machine at all.
> 
> The LMLM is just a one trick pony, but it seems to do it well (well enough for me, for now that is


Lee you had a Londinium before this correct? I remember enquiring about it. How do the two compare?


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Amazeballs setup, but I have to ask...

Is the top of the machine tilting to the left, or some bizarre optical illusion?

Maybe my eyes are bent...


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm just a  photographer fella it's all level honest.


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

ATZ said:


> Lee you had a Londinium before this correct? I remember enquiring about it. How do the two compare?


Let me start by saying I have no in-depth working knowledge of these machines and I offer only a very noddy approach to answering.

If I could have plumbed in the LR to make it silent (which I loved about my original lever) and control the PI pressure from my mains (which is so much easier) I'd have kept it longer for sure. I wasn't keen on the pump noise, quiet as it may be and the pstat clicking on and off quite audibly also was a minor gripe. I think the original L I had, had a considerably larger tank and I don't recall it occurring as often probably holding temp longer. They are the only very very minor things I personally wasn't keen on and I'm in now way negging the LR (before the fan boys pipe up  I could have lived with it for sure, but I had the chance to change so I did.

As for a comparison between the two, in their own way they're very similar. Once dialed in they make great coffee. I love the look and interaction with a lever machine but the LMLM is no less satisfying to use. A lot of people bang on about the paddle just being an on off switch ... it is, but as I said on an earlier post the only thing the gs3 differed from in use was pulling the paddle in the middle 5 seconds before using .....the on off switch.

There's nothing bad about either and I genuinely think whichever you plumped for you wouldn't be disappointed.

If you're anywhere near Sheffield you're welcome to try out the LMLM.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Looks like a very nice set-up, and the colour goes very well. I think given the option I would love an all white set-up.

Especially with one of these...










(nicked from KVDW facebook page)

I'll be honest, once I've got an espresso roast near enough dialled in using the Niche (more often than the Versalab tbh), I just bang it in 2nd gear and let it do its stuff. I only muck about with long pre-infusions when trying the LSOL offerings to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

joey24dirt said:


> What a set up!!! I've just made a grounds tray for an EK..... just saying


Have you?

Any piccys?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MarkyP said:


> Have you?
> 
> Any piccys?





















Apologies for jumping on the thread


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Apologies for jumping on the thread


Isn't that what you eat your dinner off?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

richwade80 said:


> Isn't that what you eat your dinner off?


Small portion


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Apologies for jumping on the thread


I so needs one of those for my mignon.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

joey24dirt said:


> Apologies for jumping on the thread


That looks really cool!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Rhys said:


> Looks like a very nice set-up, and the colour goes very well. I think given the option I would love an all white set-up.


Ho! White machine, grinder and . . . You could have a white PuqPress too


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Ooooooo now your talking!


----------

